# Finally Found my Hedgie!!



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

After much searching (and almost having one shipped from Manitoba!) I finally found a hedgehog breeder who's (reasonably) close! I'm going to be buying my hedgie from Heritage Pets. http://www.heritage-pets.com He's a dark pinto male, and he shall be named Winston! I'm not sure what the rules are re:linking to other people's pictures, so please let me know if I'm breaking a rule, but this is the picture of him that's on the site:

http://heritage-pets.com/sitebuilde...ctures/.pond/m1_darkpinto150.jpg.w300h251.jpg

T-29 days and counting!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww (inaudibly high pitch squeeking sound)
He is so cute!


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats! That's so exciting!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Woohoo!! I love his dark face and the name is just great! For a second I thought maybe your hedgie was lost from the post's title!! lol

congrats!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

mel2626 said:


> Woohoo!! I love his dark face and the name is just great! For a second I thought maybe your hedgie was lost from the post's title!! lolcongrats!


Congrats! Adorable  
I thought they same thing melissa :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is too cute and I love his mask  Please turn away as I put the hedgie in my pocket and run for the door lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww too cute! Congrats!


----------



## blutigerlilly (Mar 19, 2010)

He's too adorable!!
I got Matilda from Heritage Pets too!


----------

